# Noob here needs confirmation lol



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

My first grow I would like to know if I'm doing okay 
Are my plants behind the curve or above lol
Here's a little about my grow
4 Bubbleliciuos feminized seeds
Ffof soil
Started with a 250 watt mh for 2 weeks
Now have a 400 watt mh
Plan on veg for 5 weeks 
Then flower with 600 watt hps :icon_smile: 
Been feeding foxfarm  nutes
Temps at 75 and humidity 55 
 Questions are the plants are 24 days 
About 7 inches tall I topped yesterday they have 7 nodes 
A lot a lot of under growth just don't seem to be getting taller I will be listing pix in order of age taken any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 11, 2013)

WELCOME Hellonme

your humidity is a bit low for Vegging you.  
as far as the growth rate IDK may be with pictures
are using a PH meter
and a ppm meter
what have been your highs and lows of temp and humidity? 
how often you water 
last how far are the plants from the light?

GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

I veg in 20% humidity with no issues at all.


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

The first week


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

These are 2 weeks


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

These were just taken 24 days old


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

Ph is 6.8 
24 hour a day light so temp stays at 75
Same with humidity 
Plants are 14 inches from light
Water twice a week or when needed every other time is just water


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

The 24 days is including 3 days waiting to germinate so really 21 days old


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2013)

i just love a seedling---nice job---they look great but this ain't a sprint---welcome to the place to be---is this an early start on an outdoor grow or are they staying inside


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

They will be inside lol the other plants are bag seed I'm just playing around with them lol


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if I topped to early


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2013)

you are fine---look into fimming and tying down as they get larger---if you got the space---lots of good reading here:48:


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2013)

They look good to me...nice job.


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

Thx  man I can't wait to see the end I will post all the way through the grow just so worried they are to short lol :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome.
Short is good, when you flip to flower they will stretch. Some will double in size or more or less depending on the strain.

Your babies look great enjoy the ride.


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

Thx for the feed back


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 11, 2013)

Those plants are doing just fine man, no worries  The shortness is not unusual at all for 3 weeks old. Also those apear to be Indica dominant in their structure, which will make them short and stubby initially, but they will take off and get taller. When they do, you will probably have to increase the nutrients for them. Just watch for yellowing on the lower and middle leaves telling you that she is hungry


----------



## hellonme (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah indica 70 percent and I hope to take off soon before flowering I'm only vegging for 5 weeks


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2013)

if you want some stretch and do not have height restrictions---you could put them on a 18-6 light regime and/or make more space between the canopy and light by raising the light or lowering the plant


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 11, 2013)

yes your babys look just fine . theres no need to mess with things when there working for you. ps. keep your body parts of your pics and if you must put some gloves on. welcome to the famliy. we hope to see alot from you


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone think I need to make them stretch ?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

OK well if they are working for me I will leave them alone Lol thx for the info everyone


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what this is it looks like swelling where the branch meets the stem


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> Does anyone think I need to make them stretch ?




Uh....yeah, no.   Stretch is the enemy, tight nodes are your friend.


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what this is it looks like swelling where the branch meets the stem




It's normal brosef...


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

OK good was freaking out for a min


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 12, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> OK good was freaking out for a min



LOL  shes is just getting ready for the weight to come 

Ima have to watch this grow I'll go get  my pop corn vaporizer, candy, joints, OJ, bong  

GREEN MOJO


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to watch it everyday Lol its slow 
But yeah I think I'm doing good for my first time I've seen other noobs grows and they always seem tall and skinny very little under growth .mine have so much its hard to even water them but I'm not bitchn lol


----------



## hellonme (Mar 12, 2013)

I do have one other question Im watering about every 5th day the soil will be dry almost all the way down the plants will be perky and reaching for the light but the moment I water them they droop down for about 3 hrs then perky again should I be worried


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 12, 2013)

Your plants are looking very nice -- just right. No, you need not worry about the sag after watering. It's normal -- when you are doing things right. Look on Utube at the time lapse movies of pot growing. When you have nice thick stems like you do they will support nice, fat buds. If you continue growing as nicely as you have so far, you are going to harvest a fine crop of dank, dank ganga. Good luck and green mojo fellow grower.

Peace


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 13, 2013)

it's good to let the soil dry out a bit between waterings---if you get droopy leaves than you waited too long to water---IMO plants that don't need to be coddled tend to be the ones that are keepers---survival of the fittest mentality


----------



## hellonme (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok so one confirmed female they are femmed seed but I here femmed seed like to herm out 
So I'm letting them pre flower vs worrying about how tall they are so now that one has started I plan to let them pre flower for another week should I let them go longer or start flowering now?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 13, 2013)

Another question probably get a 100 different answers but should I prune some of the fan leaves off


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 13, 2013)

My flip time is determined by the height of my plants gotta figure double in size when you begin to flower as far as cutting leaves don't cut leaves you may want to cut shoots that are going to produce popcorn size buds but no fan Leaves Those are your solar panels for growth your plant cannot photosynthesize without leaves


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 13, 2013)

I would not trim any fan leaves at this stage. I also would allow some more veg time given its a seedling, in my experiences it takes a bit of time depending on the strain. Have you already switched to a flowering cycle? or just allowed some dark time?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm still running 24/7 light I've been pushing down the fan leaves to let the under growth to come up I will take a photo in just a min so I will not cut fan leaves tomorrow is 4 weeks vedge was going to flower after 5 weeks was told once they pre flower ( reach sexual maturity) that that was when to flip cycle


----------



## hellonme (Mar 13, 2013)

Taken today they are just so dam bushy


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 14, 2013)

those are some very nice indica's you have there. and i have found that your plant will shed the leaves by it self. i use to be a big fan of trimimg. but as i came to find atleast with my plants is that the parts that wont dont get light. the plants shead's and when its finished with any leaves or stem it will shut down that part and shed it in its own time. the #1 thing new growers like yourself have to learn it to leave your plants alone.ps dude your doing a great job


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 14, 2013)

they do look very yummi ...nice indica strain what is it again?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 14, 2013)

Nirvana bubblelicious. And thank u


----------



## hellonme (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok so where my under growth is so thick I've been training the big fan leaves down and been pulling the under growth up around them so they will get light it looks like my plants have 20 tops lol but was wondering if this is bad or stressful for the girls I would think it's a form of Lst


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty and Green. Nice job.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 16, 2013)

no hellonme tha will not stress your plants your growing tec's are coming right along.keep it up


----------



## hellonme (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you sin Inc ...my next question is I have a bunch of younger plants on about their 3rd node I don't have the money for another grow room ...what would happen if I just left them in the flower room with my main crop ?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 18, 2013)

Started veg today 
Having trouble getting humidity below 67 I have fans going to try to keep mold away I don't have money for a dehumidifier idk if the humidity is high because it's been raining outside or what before I had to buy a humidifier to bring up the humidity because it would sit at 15 to 20 so not sure what's going on when should I start worrying about high humidity I know to weeks before u want low to produce more thc resin what should it start at


----------



## hellonme (Mar 18, 2013)

Here they are


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 19, 2013)

high humidity is good for veggin about 70% to 80% and slowly bring it down to 45 %50% when you are flowering.  cuz if you flower with 67% humidity and you got dense buds they'll get mold almost for sure.   so if you are flowering most def. you wanna keep it around 50   if is raining outside thats one way u r getting ur humidity  its very importan to move the air around so u dont get mold.  good luck bro might b worth getting your dehumidifier


----------



## hellonme (Mar 19, 2013)

I am currently running a 600 watt high pressure sodium bulb on 4 plants does anybody think that's overkill should I drop down to a 400 watt


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as you can keep your room at optimum levels like air exchange and temps the more the better. Not only would you cover a larger square foot with it, it should also penetrate the canopy better. 
Just my thoughts


And the light itself looks high, is it raised for the pics?


----------



## hellonme (Mar 19, 2013)

It does look high but it's actually only 15 inches above the tallest plant


----------



## hellonme (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also like to ask a little side question how do you guys get your font size so big when you guys reply


----------



## hellonme (Mar 22, 2013)

Just updating some pix a few days into flower and they are exploding Lol I don't mind lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 23, 2013)

nice green color and about the font size you gotta click "Go Advance" then you get more options one of them is font type size ect. 

Your Plants have a nice green look GREEN MOJO


----------



## hellonme (Mar 23, 2013)

thx I'm trying my best to keep these suckers green just started with some additives so lets see if they like the good stuff 
The Nirvana wedsite says 300 to 500 grams in srog what's a average size closet grow yeild am I looking at maybe 1to 2 oz maybe 3 to 4 maybe more I know it depends on a lot just looking at a average any help or even guesses would be good


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 24, 2013)

it depends on the size of the closet  looks like a 2x4  I think you should be getting 4 oz or more but is hard to tell ... if you take pictures of the whole plant one at the time I could eyeball a little better


----------



## hellonme (Mar 26, 2013)

sorry it took so long to respond the closet is 3x3 
I'm starting to think that's going to be to small they are filling it up pretty good anyway I've take three pics of each plant for you to look at ill post each plant in a reply tell me what u think thx


----------



## hellonme (Mar 26, 2013)

Plant one its one of what I call the twins I have one that looks exactly like it


----------



## hellonme (Mar 26, 2013)

This is the runt shorter than the rest has same amount of nodes as rest and extremely bushy just shorter


----------



## hellonme (Mar 26, 2013)

The other twin


----------



## hellonme (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's the monster she's 3 inches taller than the other three sorry the top pic was kinda cut off


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm about to put 8 plants in a 4x4 tent. I know it's way too many plants, but my 2 600whps can deal with that. I say go for it. Your plants are healthy and green, clean up the bottoms about three nodes and stuff them in there. Make sure there is plenty of ventilation and keep turning them a quarter turn a day as long as you can  go play!

Peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> Here's the monster she's 3 inches taller than the other three sorry the top pic was kinda cut off



if everything goes well I think you can get 400 to 500 grams on a 3x3 it can be less since this is your 1st time.  looks good.  good luck
yeah a 600 w hps I think you should get about 2 Oz per plant may be more we'll see :hubba:  good luck keep us updated my friend come see my weekly update on my organic grow


----------



## hellonme (Mar 31, 2013)

OK well making a update Lol
Had to buy a window unit air conditioner temps were creeping up the warmer it got outside .
Here's some pix day 14 of flowering I think they look amazing hoping for a good size yeild and a great tasting yeild so please enjoy the pictures don't be affraid to comment good or bad I need to know if u see something wrong or right


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

I think your plants look very nice, especially for a first grow. 

After you harvest this first time you will see the bottom branches have very little good hard buds, mostly popcorn, light and fluffy buds. Most of us prune up from the bottom so those popcorn buds don't take energy from the big buds on top. Some take a third off of the bottom. I do not, I can't bear to but am getting better about it. We usually trim those up before going into flower, less stress to the girls.
I think your grow is looking great. Keep it up.


----------



## hellonme (Mar 31, 2013)

thx rosebud I was going to prune them but I want all the little popcorn for hash two birds one stoned Lol get it lame I know I wanna smoke it sssooo bad lol


----------



## hellonme (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a little update


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

its been 6 days since your last picture post I know they gotta be putting on weight right.  how about some pics huh? lo GREEN MOJO 2 your ladies


----------



## hellonme (Apr 10, 2013)

Some pix


----------



## hellonme (Apr 10, 2013)

More pix


----------



## hellonme (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice


----------



## hellonme (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of tops lots of swelling buds I hope they are looking right for 2 weeks  they still have a month and week left to swell up there's buds everywhere I think they are going to get pretty big let me know what you think


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 11, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> Lots of tops lots of swelling buds I hope they are looking right for 2 weeks  they still have a month and week left to swell up there's buds everywhere I think they are going to get pretty big let me know what you think



I think you're right.   2 weeks in n they look very frosty leaf n all and looks like they are gonna be some fat cows!      keep doing what your doing.  a nice flush a nice curing and u gonna have sum spectacular buds!!:hubba: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:   keep us posted please would luv to see final results with ur setup


----------



## hellonme (Apr 12, 2013)

ok so I think I might have a problem not sure I heard that once in awhile you want the soil to really dry out once so instead of watering my plants every 3 days like I do I went 5 the plants dropped a little so I finally gave them water well I just went to check on them and the bottom green leaves the smaller ones fall off just to the touch the bigger ones and tops are just fine so I went around and just tapped the bottom leaves if they fell off I took them out maybe ten little leaves per plant should I be worried


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

hellonme said:
			
		

> ok so I think I might have a problem not sure I heard that once in awhile you want the soil to really dry out once so instead of watering my plants every 3 days like I do I went 5 the plants dropped a little so I finally gave them water well I just went to check on them and the bottom green leaves the smaller ones fall off just to the touch the bigger ones and tops are just fine so I went around and just tapped the bottom leaves if they fell off I took them out maybe ten little leaves per plant should I be worried




its cuz of thrm drying on those 5 day.  u do wan to have air but if they  they dropped a lil too much you went too far   with out water most likely some of the roots died and thats why some of your leafs also got weak and died.  just keep on eye on them on your  next watering  be a careful grower thats KEY:hubba:


----------



## hellonme (Apr 13, 2013)

well they got water and they look just as good as they ever did . Leaves a pointing up and everything lookes happy just worried with the stress and leaf lose I don't want them to germi


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope you don't get hermies. GREEN MOJO to ladies so they don't turn transexuals  big dikes LOL  you ll be fine


----------



## hellonme (Apr 21, 2013)

just updating some pics these are 11 days since last pics I posted they have around thirty days left I think I hit the bud jack pot at this point not bad for a first grow can't wait till my next now that I'm familiar with it all


----------



## hellonme (Apr 21, 2013)

More pics


----------



## hellonme (Apr 21, 2013)

More pix


----------



## hellonme (May 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

Looken Good. Green Mojo


----------



## hellonme (May 11, 2013)

just a update to anyone interested I chipped two today here's some pics


----------



## hellonme (May 12, 2013)

here's another plant each pix is a different whole plant


----------

